# Cadel Evans in Woodside this morning?



## Mtn2RoadConvert (Aug 28, 2006)

Did anyone see World Champion rider Cadel Evans, now with BMC, out on the Tuesday Morning Ride? I heard he was out in Woodside and riding down Canada Rd. with the Tuesday Morning group. Any idea what he was doing in town?


----------



## HammerTime-TheOriginal (Mar 29, 2006)

Cadel Evans was in Palo Alto per Francois' video posting ,and per the youtube description in Portola valley, so Woodside would seem quite plausible http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=199651&highlight=cadel+evans


----------



## stonna (Feb 7, 2010)

I saw cadel coming down page mill this morning right behind the BMC team car.


----------



## answ (Sep 18, 2009)

I saw Cadel on Canada Rd. today at 11am. His team car was following.


----------



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 18, 2009)

That is sick!


----------



## Mr. IROC-Z (Mar 20, 2007)

Damnit....would have loved to get his signature on my BMC and my old school Cannondale F5000 mountain bike!
Does anyone know if he is still in town?


----------



## russellh68 (Sep 25, 2009)

*Cadel Evans Sighting Today*

We just saw Cadel Evans on our lunch ride. He was descending Page Mill as we were climbing. We passed the BMC team car about a mile before that.


----------



## HammerTime-TheOriginal (Mar 29, 2006)

That's two reported sightings going down Page Mill. Does he ever go up?


----------



## Mtn2RoadConvert (Aug 28, 2006)

Gosh, all these sitings...he's been here for over a week. What's up with that?


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Mtn2RoadConvert said:


> Gosh, all these sitings...he's been here for over a week. What's up with that?


The HQ of BMC is in Santa Rosa, and they just had a training camp there. I guess that Cadel likes the cycling around here, and extended his stay. Maybe part of it is prep for the Tour of California? From his twitter:

"Heading out for last ride in Cali. I suspect the ride to Pecadero might make my list of all time best rides....."


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

HammerTime-TheOriginal said:


> That's two reported sightings going down Page Mill. Does he ever go up?


Now you want to cast aspersions about a "high-end" ex-mountain biker, and also the reigning world road race champion?


----------

